# Legal advice on divorce issue



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

Hello

I have married with an Egyptian in Cairo via sherai marriage. A man called maazoon came to my inlaws home and we exchanged some Arabic words, signed some papers all in Arabic and put fingerprints on our photos. However we didn't register the marriage on civil records because I had problem in my papers stating I am single in my country.

Now after months and lots of abuses I finally have the courage and means to leave him. I already torn up the original marriage papers and on any of my documents he is not listed as my husband. Do I need to seek for a legal divorce later on or just leaving him and never coming back to Egypt is enough?

I am a European citizen and currently living in Hurghada. Thanks in advance

B.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your problems...

As far as I know if it is not registered at the British embassy then you are not legally married in UK law but be careful he has not put a stop on you leaving the country which he can do.


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the answer. 

No we didn't register our marriage in my embassy, however he has 5 high level generals in his family and he always talks of how he put some people in blacklist etc. He is a great manipulater and I never know what is true and what is just a lie.

Is there any way for me to learn if I'm stopped to leave country before I attempt to leave? The moment he realize I try to escape then I'll be in real trouble. I threatened him to go to police and he dialed number himself saying police cannot touch him because of his fathers occupation. Tickets are bought, all I need is to go to airport but I am worried what if something goes wrong?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't be frightened; just go, and do so A.S.A.P.! 
If your marriage isn't registered domestically, he can't really stop you. 
He is just manipulating you, bragging about "5 generals" and other [email protected] What a pathetic liar. 
Are you sure he dialed the number for the police? Or is he just lying to you about that too and calling a friend?

Once you leave, you're free, not "in trouble". More like "out of trouble". 
If you had children, it would be a different matter, but since you don't... end of story.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

burcubu said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> No we didn't register our marriage in my embassy, however he has 5 high level generals in his family and he always talks of how he put some people in blacklist etc. He is a great manipulater and I never know what is true and what is just a lie.
> 
> Is there any way for me to learn if I'm stopped to leave country before I attempt to leave? The moment he realize I try to escape then I'll be in real trouble. I threatened him to go to police and he dialed number himself saying police cannot touch him because of his fathers occupation. Tickets are bought, all I need is to go to airport but I am worried what if something goes wrong?




You could ask the embassy for help.. or at least let them know he is threatening you and you want to leave the country etc. 
Personally if it was me I would leave with nothing, don't take a suitcase etc just go to the airport at the last minute, ohh yes and make sure you have lots of copies of your passport, if possible take a photo of it and email it to yourself.I hope everything turns out well for you, please let us know when you leave and that you are ok


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words and support.

When I leave home it will be like I go to work and then off to airport. The only stuff I'll take with me the important documents and if I can sneak it out of home my laptop, other than that nothing, no suitcase or any bags. 

He keeps talking how good connections he has, that he put his ex blacklist, that he would make a woman we mutually know to be stripsearched in airport cos she offended him etc. Later I checked via friends, nobody searched her nor she had any problem in airport. He lied about many stuff so maybe the police trick was another bluff, tbh I don't really know what is real and what not.

He is behaving really well when his family around us, when we are alone he turns a monster and all yelling and insults begins. I can't wait to leave here and be back home safely, since my marriage is not registered I will never need to come back to end it legally.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck to you, bullies tend to be liars so I would take all his words as rubbish. 

Please let a trusted person know when you are leaving but do it from the airport and that you will be in touch as soon as you arrive at your destination.. don't forget those passport copies in case yours suddenly disappears.


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

I have the photo of my passport on my mail, also sent to my family and close friends who are helping my escape. Here in Egypt I have no friends or whatsoever, all people I have met are either his friends or family. 

I will not leave any note or nothing, we are planning for worst case scenario of plane delays, for some reason I can't fly etc so I can come back home and plan the next step. The moment I am out of this country then will let him know that I'm gone.

I wish I had followed the signs earlier or listened many advices that were given by family or read on websites about such romance stories but I was too busy of being in love and thinking `my man is different`!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, good luck and safe journey!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

burcubu said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words and support.
> 
> When I leave home it will be like I go to work and then off to airport. The only stuff I'll take with me the important documents and if I can sneak it out of home my laptop, other than that nothing, no suitcase or any bags.
> 
> ...


Yes, he's definitely lying through his teeth, trying to both threaten you with hogwash and then turn around and impress his family like that. He is obviously extremely insecure and afraid of losing you so he is trying to trap you. Extremely immature behaviour. Sorry that he's put you through this, but good riddance.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't believe the '5 generals' bullcr*p.....
I once knew a young Egyptian man that was spinning a tale of 5 generals....he was trying to get an older English woman friend to "buy him out of the army, as he knew something he shouldn't, and 5 generals wanted to kill him when he went back to the army' !!..... and all by swearing undying love to the woman.

Another friend I know (Pat knows her too) was pregnant by an Egyptian, and wanted to leave..... She left, and the guy has been threatening to come and take the child, he has "contacts in England"....etc etc etc.... same old bull!!!

I guess my point is.... You've found out already that Egyptian men are full of lies and stupid stories, none of which can be backed up by facts.

As others have said, just go to 'work' in the morning, get on a plane, leave all your stuff behind... it's just stuff!

Have you got a friend you can stay with, in case you can't get on the flight? Also..... I'd get a flight to ANYWHERE, just to get out of Egypt. Once you're out, you can plan accordingly.

I wish you the very best, and keep us updated.

Best regards,
Sue.


----------

